# Archery is NOT a "man's sport", is it?



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the women's section, but why isn't there a men's section, too? I shot as a kid and one thing I hated was that it was basically all guys. Archery isn't a man's sport anymore, right? Who says Guinivere wasn't carrying fletching wax and designing new shafts in her spare time? Archery isn't a man's sport, is it?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Since a large majority of the membership is male this is just a little get away for the gals(or the guys that want to see what we are chatting about) to talk about our common interests, questions, and triumphs. I definatly don't sign in just for the "women's forum" altough it is usually the first place I go:wink:

:welcomesign: to the women's forum and Archery Talk


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with bowgirl5, but my biggest question to go along with hers is why is the women's forum under Miscellaneous??


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Archery Talk is a huge site. Since the majority of the members are men, the admin wanted to give the ladies a 'safe' place to go and discuss archery without the concern of being 'hit on' which used to happen quite often. The mods in here do a great job of catching any inappropriate posts in the womens section.

I think if you asked most of the guys, they aren't too concerned about having a mens only section.

As far as why it is under misc., not sure but does it really matter where it is as long as we have it???? :noidea:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Archery Talk is a huge site. Since the majority of the members are men, the admin wanted to give the ladies a 'safe' place to go and discuss archery without the concern of being 'hit on' which used to happen quite often. The mods in here do a great job of catching any inappropriate posts in the womens section.
> 
> I think if you asked most of the guys, they aren't too concerned about having a mens only section.
> 
> As far as why it is under misc., not sure but does it really matter where it is as long as we have it???? :noidea:


x2


There are more male members because there are more male archers, just the way it is :noidea:
I think it's pretty cool that there's a women's section. We're special


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

I understand that and I am not trying to be a pain so please don't take my question the wrong way:embara: I love the fact that there is a forum just for women I just think it is kindve wierd that it is under misscellaneous. But you all right as long as we have it who cares?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Archery Talk is a huge site. Since the majority of the members are men, the admin wanted to give the ladies a 'safe' place to go and discuss archery without the concern of being 'hit on' which used to happen quite often. The mods in here do a great job of catching any inappropriate posts in the womens section.
> 
> I think if you asked most of the guys, they aren't too concerned about having a mens only section.
> 
> As far as why it is under misc., not sure but does it really matter where it is as long as we have it???? :noidea:




:set1_signs009: I think we're in a good spot...(It's the first place I go too, when I get on...)


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I think we fit very well in the miscellaneous forum...miscellaneous 1: consisting of diverse things or members. 2: dealing with or interested in diverse subjects. Diverse- composed of distinct forms or qualities. I think it fits pretty well.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

archergurl07 said:


> I understand that and I am not trying to be a pain so please don't take my question the wrong way:embara: I love the fact that there is a forum just for women I just think it is kindve wierd that it is under misscellaneous. But you all right as long as we have it who cares?


No worries, didn't think you were trying to be a pain at all.   


Look at it this way...........the word 'miscellaneous' is a pretty big word so just assume that a lot of guys aren’t going to understand the meaning of the word therefore they won’t know that we are hiding from them in here.


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

Huntin4Elk said:


> No worries, didn't think you were trying to be a pain at all.
> 
> 
> Look at it this way...........the word 'miscellaneous' is a pretty big word so just assume that a lot of guys aren’t going to understand the meaning of the word therefore they won’t know that we are hiding from them in here.



Well, now that I look at it that way I think that I REALLY Like the fact that we are in the miscellaneous section!!! LOL :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

archergurl07 said:


> Well, now that I look at it that way I think that I REALLY Like the fact that we are in the miscellaneous section!!! LOL :set1_rolf2:


See.................It's all in how you see things. :wink: :chortle:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Huntin4Elk said:


> No worries, didn't think you were trying to be a pain at all.
> 
> 
> Look at it this way...........the word 'miscellaneous' is a pretty big word so just assume that a lot of guys aren’t going to understand the meaning of the word therefore they won’t know that we are hiding from them in here.


I love that explanation Tam!! :thumb:


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Great*

I love everyone's responses. The Miscellaneous explanation is hilarious!!  There is a larger guy population here, I guess, but it seems weird that they don't have a guys section too. I'm new here and didn't even consider the whole hitting-on thing. I guess it's good to have a safe-haven. Way to go, guys, er, uh, archers! ::wink: <---K<


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

bowgirl5 said:


> I love everyone's responses. The Miscellaneous explanation is hilarious!!  There is a larger guy population here, I guess, but it seems weird that they don't have a guys section too. I'm new here and didn't even consider the whole hitting-on thing. I guess it's good to have a safe-haven. Way to go, guys, er, uh, archers! ::wink: <---K<


:welcome: to Archery Talk.   

History has shown that SOME men can't seem to control themselves when they see or even think about a woman shooting a bow. Has something to do with two brains or something like that. There have been times when the women have felt as though they have a difficult time being taken seriously due to some of the verbal vomiting that can take place when men use the wrong brain.


Soooooo, hiding us in the basement of miscellaneous is just admin's way of providing us the safe haven you mentioned. 

BRILLIANT I tell ya.................pure brilliance.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

lol we are just really speeeeeeeeeecial!!:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## HoytRintec85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Huntin4Elk said:


> :welcome: to Archery Talk.
> 
> History has shown that SOME men can't seem to control themselves when they see or even think about a woman shooting a bow. Has something to do with two brains or something like that. There have been times when the women have felt as though they have a difficult time being taken seriously due to some of the verbal vomiting that can take place when men use the wrong brain.
> 
> ...


:icon_1_lol: I went to the shop the other day to pick up my bow, I walked in with my quiver full of arrows, I was waiting on the shop owner to make a few more tweaks on it before I shot it again, a guy was in the shop ( saw me with the quiver), anyhow @ one point I put the quiver down and started looking around the shop, then the guy in the store asks me... " Do you shoot archery too?" .....I wanted to tell him no, I just like carrying around a quiver as my purse. But, instead I told him yes I do & I'm going to try hunting this year. Then his eyes wounderd from my head to my toes...... men.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

HoytRintec85 said:


> :icon_1_lol: I went to the shop the other day to pick up my bow, I walked in with my quiver full of arrows, I was waiting on the shop owner to make a few more tweaks on it before I shot it again, a guy was in the shop ( saw me with the quiver), anyhow @ one point I put the quiver down and started looking around the shop, then the guy in the store asks me... " Do you shoot archery too?" .....I wanted to tell him no, I just like carrying around a quiver as my purse. But, instead I told him yes I do & I'm going to try hunting this year. Then his eyes wounderd from my head to my toes...... men.


LMAO...........Yep, that is how it works. I can't tell you how many times I've heard, "Wow, you don't look like someone who would archery hunt."  REALLY???? What EXACTLY does a woman look like who archery hunts??? :noidea:


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

I like Huntin4Elk's explaination.

I don't post very often, but the ArcheryTalk Women forum has grown since I was on here last. The mods have done a wonderful job in keeping it to archery and the support from other women archers (from beginner to pro) has always been great. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

HoytRintec85 said:


> :icon_1_lol: I went to the shop the other day to pick up my bow, I walked in with my quiver full of arrows, I was waiting on the shop owner to make a few more tweaks on it before I shot it again, a guy was in the shop ( saw me with the quiver), anyhow @ one point I put the quiver down and started looking around the shop, then the guy in the store asks me... " Do you shoot archery too?" .....I wanted to tell him no, I just like carrying around a quiver as my purse. But, instead I told him yes I do & I'm going to try hunting this year. Then his eyes wounderd from my head to my toes...... men.


Why is it that some guys just don't seem to live in the modern age with the rest of us? When I was in the Navy, I was traveling back home to see my family for the first time since I joined. I had to wear my uniform. The guy next to me said, "So is that some kind of costume or something?" You can bet he'd never have asked a man that, he would've just thanked him for his service. 

I appreciate the ladies area on here.....just wish it was a bit more active :sad: I like hearing a girl's perspective on things!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

atomic archer said:


> Why is it that some guys just don't seem to live in the modern age with the rest of us? When I was in the Navy, I was traveling back home to see my family for the first time since I joined. I had to wear my uniform. The guy next to me said, "So is that some kind of costume or something?" You can bet he'd never have asked a man that, he would've just thanked him for his service.
> 
> I appreciate the ladies area on here.....just wish it was a bit more active :sad: I like hearing a girl's perspective on things!


I think we all get busy and then just read and don't post:embara: but I think with hunting/3D/target seasons coming around again more gals will be in here more:wink: 
Seems to be more action in all the forums in the fall:nod:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Huntin4Elk said:


> LMAO...........Yep, that is how it works. I can't tell you how many times I've heard, "Wow, you don't look like someone who would archery hunt."  REALLY???? What EXACTLY does a woman look like who archery hunts??? :noidea:


LMAO! Let's face it.. most of them have no idea what a woman who hunts looks like. We are definately a minority. 

A woman who is beautiful AND can spend a weekend in the woods without whining about a chipped nail the entire time? A woman who won't complain that he is going hunting AGAIN, but will instead help plan the tip? Naturally a lot of them will find that attractive- that is so rare that most of them think it doesn't even exist. Just smile and take it for the compliment that it is. I would be upset (read that *$#[email protected]&! ANGRY!) if they just pat me on the head and said "Oh, isn't that cute! She thinks she can hunt." But so long as they continue to take us seriously as shooters.. there is nothing wrong with them also admitting that we ARE women- dang fine women at that. :wink:


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

I personally think its great that more and more women are getting into archery. I have been trying to get my wife into it now for the past 2-3 yrs. She has expressed some intrest in shooting a bow but not get into hunting. I think if she would just give it a try sometime that she would really enjoy just getting out and shooting at some 3D's. 

Personally I think the women are mature about archery and wont argue and bicker over the dumbest of things that you sometimes see in the other forums. I know of a few women that will get out there and hunt and and hunt on their own and I applaud them for doing so. So to answer the question. No its not just a mans sport. I was proud to be able to teach a few things to my niece and she's only 5 and another cousin of mine and she's 10. My sister in law about fell over when she found out that her daughter shot her first bow, but she quickly got over it....lol.

So thats just my 2 cents and a guys perspective on the subject. Go get'um and shoot straight.

Scott.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been real lucky (and on the flip side....so has my husband :wink in that we've always enjoyed doing things together. I'm not a real girly girl, so I guess he has it pretty easy....but he does enjoy decorating the house with me. I love to be out in nature....and above all with him and our kids. We don't hunt yet, but plan to once our kiddos are old enough. I can't wait....I think it will just be one more great thing to enjoy together. I always feel sorry for the guys who respond that they are glad their wives or kids don't shoot with them. I think they're missing out. Sure, it's not a quiet, and sometimes it's a bit more of a hassle.....but those memories last a lifetime. And really, my husband's the only one I enjoy being competitive with. We give eachother a hard time occasionally, but it's all in fun. 

My daughter and I are the only females I've ever seen at our range. Usually all the wives/girlfriends sit up at the pavilion and talk. They come all dressed up...and even some in heels. I have to giggle when I see that!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one who gets these comments 

The other night a customer came after-hours and my fiance and I were outside sighting in our bows. He walked up while I was adjusting my sight and in all sincerity said "it's ok, don't be afraid of it... you can do it"
I know he meant well, but those little comments get old quick.

I proceeded to shoot a nice tight group and he shut his mouth after that :wink:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who gets these comments
> 
> The other night a customer came after-hours and my fiance and I were outside sighting in our bows. He walked up while I was adjusting my sight and in all sincerity said "it's ok, don't be afraid of it... you can do it"
> I know he meant well, but those little comments get old quick.
> ...


You did great! I would have "accidentally" put an arrow in his foot...


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

I get the same surprised comments from some of the WOMEN I work with when they find out that I shoot bows and hunt. After shooting an ASA tournament one weekend, someone asked me what did the women look like? I thought to myself, like me. ?????


----------



## book85 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hell no it isnt only a guys sport. My gf has been shooting for about 4wks now, Ive been shooting for 8yrs this september. I hate to admit it LOL but I can see her being able to shoot better than me eventually. She has patience, listens to what I tell her about her form and never gets frustrated. I think its great to see anyone shoot. GO GET EM GIRLS!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

book85 said:


> Hell no it isnt only a guys sport. My gf has been shooting for about 4wks now, Ive been shooting for 8yrs this september. I hate to admit it LOL but I can see her being able to shoot better than me eventually. She has patience, listens to what I tell her about her form and never gets frustrated. I think its great to see anyone shoot. GO GET EM GIRLS!


You need to tell her to come and join us here in the forum sometime:wink:


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

I get it all the time too, I work in a dealership so im around men all day. Last christmas I got a new bow and brought it to work to show the girls and all the guys were very supprised, saying things like, "you can draw that back" and "you can hit what from how far". Then later they would have a customer and I walk by and they would tell their customer, would you belive she hunts and shoots a bow. LOL its so funny, some of them are old guys and gossip like those guys on grumpier old men. Walking by hearing them still talking about it is so funny. They are starting to get used to it now. One guy walks by and makes a doink sound while pretending to shoot when he sees me.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

lady531 said:


> i get the same surprised comments from some of the women i work with when they find out that i shoot bows and hunt. After shooting an asa tournament one weekend, someone asked me what did the women look like? I thought to myself, like me. ?????


That's funny!


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

When I was younger, it was actually one of the factor's to why I stopped shooting. Despite the fact that I could hold my own, it was more like I was just hanging out there, biding time because my family was more "into" archery. Joad was interesting, because it was pretty much me and a bunch of older boys. I had to share something about me in class one year, and all the guys thought i was lying when I said I shot and had competed. Most still think I'm full of it. Then again, I outshot a man the other day, him on a crossbow and about 40 years older, me on my old internature at full indoor range. 
I can still remember as a kid coming into the range and taking my gear off when I was done, only to have a non-shooting sibling of another archer asking me who I was here watching. 
Some guys just can't wrap their minds around a woman that can carry her weight on the range.


----------



## book85 (Jul 14, 2008)

CountryWoman said:


> You need to tell her to come and join us here in the forum sometime:wink:


Ill talk to her about it I thinks shes a lil nervous cause shes new to the sport and still learning. Oh ya shes huntn this season also.


----------



## HoytRintec85 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Wait what? a girl with a bow? O-M-G!*

I just came back into the house from a 25minute practice in the backyard. Just to give you a heads up, I live in a housing development. So, theres this house that is being built southwest(ish) of mine. I hear the roofers hammering away doing there job. Kinda noisy but I've delt with worse. Ne how, when my arrow slams into my bag target( I've got 2 big pieces of osb board behind it, leaning against our tree) it makes a smacking noise. I shoot from 20,25, & 30 yards away. Once I was at 30 yards, In mid draw, I hear the hammers all stop...."o wait wait" " o heyyy! Yeeeaahh!" by this time I know what their looking at. I don't pay them no mind, & finish my practice session up. By the time I got back into the house and everything put away, I've come to the follwing conclusion........




























Men are easily amused.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

HoytRintec85 said:


> I just came back into the house from a 25minute practice in the backyard. Just to give you a heads up, I live in a housing development. So, theres this house that is being built southwest(ish) of mine. I hear the roofers hammering away doing there job. Kinda noisy but I've delt with worse. Ne how, when my arrow slams into my bag target( I've got 2 big pieces of osb board behind it, leaning against our tree) it makes a smacking noise. I shoot from 20,25, & 30 yards away. Once I was at 30 yards, In mid draw, I hear the hammers all stop...."o wait wait" " o heyyy! Yeeeaahh!" by this time I know what their looking at. I don't pay them no mind, & finish my practice session up. By the time I got back into the house and everything put away, I've come to the follwing conclusion........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO TRUE!!!! 
:darkbeer:


----------



## martinfamily (May 8, 2008)

Book85 tell her we all have been there. This is my first year shooting compound bow, I tried recurve we wont go there, and I love it! I was nervous at first but my husband was supportive and not critical and I shoot without him now. Just support her. 

Yeah I work in a Digital Game Call factory where I am around hunters all day and talk to hunters all day. If I had a nickel for everytime a customer says YOU HUNT!! and I say yes I do they are like wow i didn't know. Like its some big secret that women hunt. It makes me laugh! I also get a lotof times can I please talk to someone who hunts and I say how can I help you and they are like you actually hunt and I say yes I do. It usually stumps them for a minute.


----------



## ABlade (Aug 13, 2008)

I have to go to the local archery shop today and I feel a sense of dread. Isn't that terrible? I am afraid that when I go there I will be treated like all of the above stories; I must be there with a shooter and I must not be the shooter. 

I recently went to an archery shop in IL that touts itself as "the biggest archery shop in IL". I walked in first with my husband and father-in-law behind me. (neither my husband nor his dad have ever shot a bow) The man behind the counter ignored me and asked if he could help the men with me. When they said no, he then asked me IF I WANTED TO TRY ON SOME CAMO BATHING SUITS. I'm not kidding. This made me both mad and sad. This is not an extreme case. I have always been treated this way unless my college coach was with me. At the time I was a world class archer and still treated like garbage by men in these shops. :sad:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

ABlade said:


> I recently went to an archery shop in IL that touts itself as "the biggest archery shop in IL". I walked in first with my husband and father-in-law behind me. (neither my husband nor his dad have ever shot a bow) The man behind the counter ignored me and asked if he could help the men with me. When they said no, he then asked me IF I WANTED TO TRY ON SOME CAMO BATHING SUITS. I'm not kidding. This made me both mad and sad. This is not an extreme case. I have always been treated this way unless my college coach was with me. At the time I was a world class archer and still treated like garbage by men in these shops. :sad:


That is really sad. I can't say I've ever had an experience like that. Of course-- the shop I usually go to is run by a family... including the wife who has her hunting pictures up all over the place. 

I hope you made it clear they just lost your business.. and that of everyone you could influence. A letter to the manager or owner wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

ABlade said:


> I have to go to the local archery shop today and I feel a sense of dread. Isn't that terrible? I am afraid that when I go there I will be treated like all of the above stories; I must be there with a shooter and I must not be the shooter.
> 
> I recently went to an archery shop in IL that touts itself as "the biggest archery shop in IL". I walked in first with my husband and father-in-law behind me. (neither my husband nor his dad have ever shot a bow) The man behind the counter ignored me and asked if he could help the men with me. When they said no, he then asked me IF I WANTED TO TRY ON SOME CAMO BATHING SUITS. I'm not kidding. This made me both mad and sad. This is not an extreme case. I have always been treated this way unless my college coach was with me. At the time I was a world class archer and still treated like garbage by men in these shops. :sad:


yeesh... how did you react to that? 

They probably would have gotten the finger from me and that's about it.


----------



## ABlade (Aug 13, 2008)

I told the loser behind the counter that I was in fact the only one in the group who shot and that I wouldn't be buying anything from his store. I walked out and this disappointed my father in law because he wanted to look at everything. :tongue: (They did have some cool stuff and was disappointed we had to leave)

I have to say that my experience last night at the local archery shop was so refreshing. (we just moved here and I don't know a soul so this was my first trip there) The shop was owned by a woman and she had a line out the door of men waiting for lessons for hunting! I think that is just the coolest thing ever!!! I had been hunting on AT for advice so that I didn't have to go to a shop but it was really a wonderful experience for me getting back into shooting. While there I learned: you can crank a bow down to a weight lower than it is designed (I thought it would explode!) and when you short string a bow it brings the draw weight poundage up, not down. 

I am really excited to get back into shooting and so if anyone out there is in the Southern Maryland area I hope to see you out! It's hard to find other women who shoot for some reason...but maybe it will be easier here. (I used to live in VA)


----------



## HoytRintec85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well that was  rude of that guy to offer you a camo bathing suit. I think you did the right thing walking out of there. I would do the same. 
Even though I know this may be a little off topic but, the last time I went trap shooting with my b.f. & his buddies, I waited for a couple of them to go before my turn. My b.f. threw clays for me. The first three birds I shot dead on, I look back at his friends with a huge grin... one of them said " Geez Rambo!" I think sombody was a little jealous that a girl 1/2 his size can hold her own. Ha!
I bet though the next time a female shooter walks into that guys Archery Shop with a couple of guys with her, he'll ask her what he can help her with first!


----------



## ABlade (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a great story! It is fun to just shoot and let people (who doubt you) see who they're dealing with!!! :wink: Every time I go to a range for the first time or to an archery shop I have people telling me what I "need to be doing" and then when I shoot they are surprised. (I guess women shouldn't be good at shooting or something) Last night I had a guy come up and tell me women who shoot target archery shoot 35 pounds and that I didn't want to shoot 45. I've been shooting 45 for a long time. I also had a guy come up and tell me to be careful not to dry fire my bow. (duh) I just smile and say, "oh really". I'm used to advice. When it comes to equipment fixes though I try to take it all in and pick and choose what I want to follow because I am new to fixing my own stuff.

That is cool that you go trap shooting. I have always wanted to try that! Shooting a moving target sounds tough!


----------



## ky-archer (Jan 22, 2007)

As I was reading some of your posts, I realized that when I started shooting almost 36 yrs ago, I was one of those "cute, skinny blonds" but the only grief I ever took came from a family member and my husband put a stop to that real quick!

I'm fortunate enough to have a sporting goods store nearby where I'm treated with more respect than most of the guys because I've been shooting longer than they have. 

I'm also blessed with a *wonderful *husband who introduced me to archery all those years ago.

On our 5th anniversary, my mom and I had a beautiful china pattern picked out for my anniversary gift. I had hinted often and strongly to my husband for several weeks before the date arrived. He couldn't take a hint even back then so he bought me a bow.

The next morning my mom called to see what I got.

I said "a bow". 
"A bowl?" she said thoughtfully. "what are you going to do with one bowl?"
"Not a bowl, mom. A BOW". 
You could have heard a pin drop until she finally answered "oh, a _bow_. that's ... nice" and I have to admit, I pretty much shared her enthusiasm.

I soon loved to shoot as much as he does and I figured it out some time later that I could have gotten my china and ate off it alone or I could have gotten my bow and been out there somewhere with him. I'm sure glad I got that bow because we've shared priceless adventures together over the years.

Now we are teaching our grandkids and a bunch of 4H archers as well!

So gals, hang in there and enjoy the attention you get as archers and be proud because you can do something that most of those "men" can't do! 

And if they give you a hard time like my brother in law did, smile real sweet and tell them to kiss your _Mathews_!


----------



## ABlade (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a wonderful story! I love the part about the bowl! 

I was a cute, skinny blonde ten years ago! :tongue: Nowadays I'm older, short and probably more muscular than most men like. Luckily, my husband likes it! :wink: 

I do appreciate helpful advice but sometimes it makes me feel as though they are trying to show me that they either think I am stupid or that they think I don't belong. For the most part I do take it in stride but sometimes it is offensive. With the exception of the guy offering to let me try on bathing suits, I don't think most men who say these things know they are being rude. 

I absolutely love archery and have had so many wonderful experiences with it too. I hope to someday pass it on to my kids too. I've met some of the greatest people while shooting and I've been to places I would have never been otherwise, so I don't want to come off as negative at all.


----------

